# Ploysorbate



## The big guy (Oct 16, 2005)

how about putting more poly instead of bb, to suspend powder and to emulsify, just up the percent of poly, I found the poly does a good job of it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2005)

For all solutions? If your solution is a hydrophobic molecule (testosterone) suspended in oil, why use an emulsifier?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2005)

I think his primary concern is test suspension right now, which I've never concocted (prop is the shortest I've ever done).


----------



## BCC (Oct 18, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend doing that. It may work for a little, but it will crash again. 

What you needed to do when you made it was put the powder in one beaker with the BB and PS80 and heat it up to liquid. Then you needed to use a dropper and drop that solution into your distilled water 1ml at a time. After each ml you drop you have to cap off your vial and shake it. It's a long process (especially if you're doing a lot) but it will hold correctly.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea it keeps crashing,but when I give it a good shake it gets milky and the shots hurt, no swelling, no redness just sore as a m'fer. Yea it was suspension, a real pain in the ass, will most likely use oil next time.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 18, 2005)

It is most likely crashing after the shot and that is the reason for the pain.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2005)

Was it micronized? If not, then most likely its going to hurt no matter what.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 19, 2005)

How can you tell if it was micronized? It was powder fluffy...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2005)

The source would brab about it being micronized because it would be less painfull to shoot and should suspend easier.


----------



## The big guy (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I don't think it was because the shot get sore, like I said no redness there not hot just a little swollwn and sore sore sore........ And if is not micronized can you make it micronized yourself..


----------



## RM2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you ever use PBS instead of BA as a buffer?


----------

